# What is using all my ram?



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've attached screen shots of what can be seen in the running services list. All the memory used by the running services doesn't add up to the massive amount of ram that is being used. It's become very annoying because my launcher and sms application keep restarting.

Aokp m5 Franco m3

Any thoughts?

Sent from tapatalk


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Another shot

Sent from tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Beats me, but the V6 script should free your ram for you if you're into that sorta thing 

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26136-mod-v6-supercharger-script-flashable-zip-for-aokp-gummy-liquid-paranoid-slim-and-more-coming-soon/


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Why don't flash akop 37 it fixed alot if stuff. But yea some thing is eating your mb. Also get autokiller in the market. It raises the memory and does a good job keeping it stable. Have u looked at all instead of running that could give u idea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

moosc said:


> Why don't flash akop 37 it fixed alot if stuff. But yea some thing is eating your mb. Also get autokiller in the market. It raises the memory and does a good job keeping it stable. Have u looked at all instead of running that could give u idea
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I dunno about autokiller on ICS...I can see if we were still on 2.3.3 but anymore I don't think we have a use for it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

burntcookie90 said:


> I've attached screen shots of what can be seen in the running services list. All the memory used by the running services doesn't add up to the massive amount of ram that is being used. It's become very annoying because my launcher and sms application keep restarting.
> 
> Aokp m5 Franco m3
> 
> Any thoughts?


Click that thing at the bottom that says "show cached results" and then see what it says.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Only cerebrus is running there

Sent from tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Get android status from the market and tap on the "process" section (ignore the memory one, that's not what you want) and then sort the processes by memory (Default is by cpu usage).


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> Get android status from the market and tap on the "process" section (ignore the memory one, that's not what you want) and then sort the processes by memory (Default is by cpu usage).


May have a culprit...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Something in your ROM is out of wack. SystemServer is only taking up like 75mb for me (on Cyanogen 9).


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

burntcookie90 said:


> May have a culprit...


Looks like a bad memory leak. I agree with the above. Upgrade to the latest build of AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Get rid of the FB app, and GO Launcher. Apex uses far less...
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, maybe not FAR less...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I would update your rom also how many emails texts pictures are on your phone? Put the pictures on the cloud delete old texts email go in wipe cache delevick see that helps


burntcookie90 said:


> May have a culprit...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I still run it keeps my my memory high and phone seems to b running better smoother with his aggressive settings.


Cloud Nine said:


> I dunno about autokiller on ICS...I can see if we were still on 2.3.3 but anymore I don't think we have a use for it.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep, thanks guys, a quick update to b37 seems to have fixed whatever was causing the leak!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

moosc said:


> Why don't flash akop 37 it fixed alot if stuff. But yea some thing is eating your mb. Also get autokiller in the market. It raises the memory and does a good job keeping it stable. Have u looked at all instead of running that could give u idea
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't use any kind of task killers on ICS. Androids memory management is usually quite good at this point with an obvious exception to the rom OP was running.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Ok, maybe not FAR less...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more sense theme mista?? Lol skycore is pretty cool though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

so aokp m5 has a memory leak? I switched from Faux to Leankernel because I thought that might be the culprit


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

aggiechase37 said:


> so aokp m5 has a memory leak? I switched from Faux to Leankernel because I thought that might be the culprit


Seems to be the case, moving to b37 seems like the fix.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Get rid of the FB app, and GO Launcher. Apex uses far less...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facebook is just there to be there, I tried Friendcaster and didn't like it. I use apex on my tablet, but for the phone I've always used Go. It's got the same footprint, but in my opinion has more bells and whistles.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Also if your friends don't authentic 3rd party apps in fb you won't see there statues on friendcaster.


burntcookie90 said:


> Facebook is just there to be there, I tried Friendcaster and didn't like it. I use apex on my tablet, but for the phone I've always used Go. It's got the same footprint, but in my opinion has more bells and whistles.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

moosc said:


> Also if your friends don't authentic 3rd party apps in fb you won't see there statues on friendcaster.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Friendcaster is unable to post pictures to my "Mobile Uploads" folder, which I didn't like.

Until there is a good alternative, the official facebook app will have to stay, unfortunately.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I use the browser. Works great. Made a bookmark shortcut and slapped a big FB icon on it.

BOOM. Battery life is far better as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

And use HaxSync for all that other jazz...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I use the browser. Works great. Made a bookmark shortcut and slapped a big FB icon on it.
> 
> BOOM. Battery life is far better as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Another option is to use Tinfoil for Facebook from the Play Store. It's basically a wrapper for the mobile web page for facebook that give you notifications and such. Very lightweight.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I use the browser. Works great. Made a bookmark shortcut and slapped a big FB icon on it.
> 
> BOOM. Battery life is far better as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea, me and motcher41 have noticed that across all devices we have had between us, that uninstalling the FB improved not only battery life, but overall performance of the device. 
From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The official FB app is toxic to phones IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

